
Germany ‘systematically spied’ on own allies on grand scale - happyscrappy
https://www.rt.com/news/321183-germany-spying-surveillance-bnd/
======
DrScump
although not obvious from the title, this is _not_ in reference to WW2... this
is _present-day_

